# Photos on my website



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I just put a 'Photos' page on my website! All the pictures were taken around the farm. I will be adding more. I really want to add more of the Barn Swallows, the horses, and our creek. Just though I'd share. 

Here is the link directly to the photos page:
http://ozarksvalleydairy.bravehost.com/photos.html

Here is one of the photos on it:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice piccies! I love the little birdie


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you people take such great pictures??? My pictures are horrible!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pictures look awsome!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

What beautiful land!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody!
Alyssa, I got a 5 mega pixel camera for my birthday cause I'm a shutter bug.  I loooove taking pics!

The little bird is a barn swallow. They are sooo pretty, I love them!! They made a nest in the barn. It was so funny to watch them, one built the nest (i think it was the male) and the female chittered how she didn't like it! LOL! So back to work he would go. (he's got a twig in his beak in that pic) 
The creek is a wet weather creek, so it's only up sometimes. It was up 6 ft once! There is always a spring there except in drought but it never amounts to much unless we've had some rain recently. Usually just a still water pool there and a trickle of water from the spring. The goats love to splash in it. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I love taking pictures too and I have a 5 megapixel camera also....I just lack talent in that area... :roll:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

great pictures. i have a cardinal living in my barn this year. they are so pretty.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, I love cardinals! They look so....regal! Are you going to take pics?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those are some grand pictures you took there! nice work.


----------

